# Lorain Sand Bar???



## jfniebel (Apr 14, 2004)

Can someone give me GPS for the Vermillion/Lorain sandbar? I don't know what I am looking for. Thanks


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

south end about 31/18

north end about 37/21


----------



## jfniebel (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks alot. While I'm on a roll. When I was up there someone said they were getting eyes at Beaver Creek?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

top of this page central gps map...


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I fished Beaver Creek monday, they were hitting in 30 fow about 1 mile east of the creek. Meat worked best and we only picked them up trolling east to west, with the wind. No one else was fishing there and the fish were very nice size!


----------



## jfniebel (Apr 14, 2004)

I cannot open whatever it is you sent.


----------



## jfniebel (Apr 14, 2004)

Where is the creek?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

It is just east of the Lorain Ford plant between Vermilion and Lorain. It is a yellow building right along the water. If you in that area watch out for netts they were setting nets right there.
82* 15' west GPS


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

This link will help you out. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=31107
Please look for the pdf file (there is a printable map)
This map was made years ago, by a fellow OGF'r,friend, and angler, Dan Barta.
His call/screen name fits him perfect "Freebie". He made this map up to help anglers out. It is very accurate and he updates the landmarks on the map annually.
Thanks "FREEBIE" 1000's upon 1000's of anglers recieve that map annually at our shop. We always refer to it to give the anglers a starting point to fish. What a great tool. Thanks again Mr Barta.

You will notice about 7 square nautical miles of the bar silt line is in Lorain. and around 98 square nautical miles are due north of Vermilion.

As a kid, I grew up in Lorain. There were no GPS units , just fish finders/Lorans.
Anglers would run from Lorain NW to fish on the bar. The bar was mistakenly dubbed the "Lorain Sandbar" 40 years ago. When actually the tip of it is due north of the Vermilion river.

Enjoy the map,print it, it will help you.
Tite lines,
Bait Dave


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Lakeside is handing out the same map, minus Dave's info and theirs in its place, of course.


----------

